# Sticky  A veterinary guide to tear stains



## Sylie

Some time ago, Marisa posted this link in a thread discussing tear stains. This article is the most informative of any I have ever read on the subject. Maggie has agreed to post it as a sticky, so that it is easily available for reference and to new comers.

Thanks Marisa, thanks Maggie and special thanks to Dr. Greg Magnusson.

A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains


----------



## pammy4501

Wow, excellent article!


----------



## hoaloha

Yay! Glad it's going to be stickied so it's easier to reference in the future . I'm really happy that people find it just as informative as I have.


----------



## maggieh

As you wish!


----------



## Sylie

maggieh said:


> As you wish!


Thank you, dear Maggie SUPER moderator:wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover

:aktion033: Thanks for sharing..:aktion033:


----------



## sherry

Agreed! Great article!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmom

awesome. thanks.


----------



## eiksaa

This is great, thanks!


----------



## mdbflorida

Wow I did not know that about Angel Eyes! I have used it in the past with my Wheatens, but after reading this -never again. Very helpful article for a new maltese owner


----------



## Oakley Jackson

I did use Angels Eyes in Jan. for about 3 weeks. Then I started worrying about using it and decided to just toss it. Now I just wash Oakley's face twice daily and use Fresh Eyes


----------



## Rossicoe

Oakley Jackson said:


> I did use Angels Eyes in Jan. for about 3 weeks. Then I started worrying about using it and decided to just toss it. Now I just wash Oakley's face twice daily and use Fresh Eyes


Do you use fresh eyes twice daily or do you wash with something else and use the fresh eyes in addition to that?


----------



## Barbi & Daisy

Great Article!!! Thank You!!!


----------



## mss

My vet actually suggested I try Angel Eyes for my Maltese/Pekingese who was a shelter dog I adopted about 4 years ago. She's had a lot of trouble with tear stain and crud, even before she was mine! A little while ago I bought the smallest jar of it, on sale on line. I thought it might have worked. However, we had also flushed her tear ducts while under anesthesia for a major dental, and had given her a somewhat different hairdo with a topknot to keep fur out of her eyes more. 

Anyway, I used up the small bottle and thought it had helped. So I went on line to the same website to order more. But when I compared the label on the bottle to the ingredients listed on the website, there were two more ingredients on the website!

I don't know if they changed the formula or if they failed to disclose the contents on the bottle. But I decided not to order any more until I understand this discrepancy!


----------



## puppydoll

How do we mark this article so it's easy to find? Is it the icon on the far right after the "quote" one? 
And where would we find this mark later when we chose to re read this article?


----------



## mss

It's been made a "sticky" - something done by an administrator so that it stays at the top of the forum "Maltese Grooming."


----------



## Barb J

Great article. I did not know tear stains can be caused by iron. Learn something new every day.
I used some genteal eye drops on cotton ball and it worked great to remove the stains. Cotton ball was light brown afterwards.
Thanks for the article.


----------



## kd1212

Thanks for posting! I had read a similar article many moons ago-19 years and have been using the eye wash ever since. This was helpful in that I continue to do the right thing!!!


----------



## mss

I haven't had a chance to re-read the whole article, but I believe the government (FDA, maybe?) has ordered that Angel Eyes can no longer contain Tylosin (an antibiotic).

I'll see if I can find a link.

Here it is--a warning letter re Angel Eyes and similar products (some names given)
http://www.fda.gov/animalveterinary/newsevents/cvmupdates/ucm412162.htm


----------



## Maria&Perla

Interesting article, but I have one question. I use stainless steel bowls, I clean her eyes daily with warm water and cotton but the problem remains. not only in eyes but and around her mouth. So, what can I do? 
I would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## Steph_L

Maria&Perla said:


> Interesting article, but I have one question. I use stainless steel bowls, I clean her eyes daily with warm water and cotton but the problem remains. not only in eyes but and around her mouth. So, what can I do?
> I would really appreciate any advice.


How old is she? Daisy had tear stains that went away once she had all of her baby teeth removed.


----------



## Maria&Perla

Steph_L said:


> How old is she? Daisy had tear stains that went away once she had all of her baby teeth removed.


She is 5 and a half months old. I don't think that she has already change her teeth. When all baby teeth are removed?


----------



## Steph_L

Maria&Perla said:


> She is 5 and a half months old. I don't think that she has already change her teeth. When all baby teeth are removed?


Sometimes they will come out on their own. Daisy had hers removed at 7.5 months when she got spayed. She had 11 baby teeth still in and almost all her adult teeth already coming in. She now has almost no tear staining, just some morning eye "****". I think they are supposed to come out on their own by 10 months, however I had it done while she was spayed so that she only needed to have one surgery. Plus our vet gave us a discount and charged $50 to remove the teeth in addition to the spay, where teeth removal would be $15/tooth ($115). The vet we see doesn't charge anesthesia fees to foreigners so it was a lot cheaper for us to do it in Korea vs in the States.


----------



## Maria&Perla

Steph_L said:


> Sometimes they will come out on their own. Daisy had hers removed at 7.5 months when she got spayed. She had 11 baby teeth still in and almost all her adult teeth already coming in. She now has almost no tear staining, just some morning eye "****". I think they are supposed to come out on their own by 10 months, however I had it done while she was spayed so that she only needed to have one surgery. Plus our vet gave us a discount and charged $50 to remove the teeth in addition to the spay, where teeth removal would be $15/tooth ($115). The vet we see doesn't charge anesthesia fees to foreigners so it was a lot cheaper for us to do it in Korea vs in the States.



Thank you for your reply! I am going to wait about baby teeth to remove.. But one hour ago I opened her mouth and I saw the bottom canines are still there and the new canines are out. So is it normal? (I hope you can understand what I mean due to my bad english)
Now about the vets here in Greece are soooo expensive. I pay 50euro (55 dollars) for just one visit to take the pill for antiparasitic treatment.


----------



## Steph_L

Maria&Perla said:


> Thank you for your reply! I am going to wait about baby teeth to remove.. But one hour ago I opened her mouth and I saw the bottom canines are still there and the new canines are out. So is it normal? (I hope you can understand what I mean due to my bad english)
> Now about the vets here in Greece are soooo expensive. I pay 50euro (55 dollars) for just one visit to take the pill for antiparasitic treatment.


I think I know what you mean. Daisy had both sets of canine teeth at the same time. They removed her puppy canines and other teeth and she already had her adult ones. She also started eating more once they were removed. If you're having her spayed I would suggest asking to have puppy teeth removed at the same time.


----------



## Maria&Perla

Steph_L said:


> I think I know what you mean. Daisy had both sets of canine teeth at the same time. They removed her puppy canines and other teeth and she already had her adult ones. She also started eating more once they were removed. If you're having her spayed I would suggest asking to have puppy teeth removed at the same time.


No I haven't her spayed because the vet told me that is better for her to do it at age of 1years. Do you think she needs a surgery to remove baby canines?


----------



## Steph_L

Maria&Perla said:


> No I haven't her spayed because the vet told me that is better for her to do it at age of 1years. Do you think she needs a surgery to remove baby canines?


I think you should talk to your vet. Mine had suggested waiting till she was 10 months old to have the puppy teeth removed to see if they would come out on her own, but I didn't want her to have another surgery because anesthesia can be dangerous. I also don't know the benefits of waiting till she is a year old to spay her, my vet never said anything except to wait until she was 6 months old. Maybe that is a question you can try and find on the forum or ask. 

I personally believe it is best to do both surgeries at the same time, however I'm definitely not a vet and Daisy is my first Maltese. I've only owned a Newfoundland before and he was neutered at a year and a half.


----------



## Maria&Perla

Steph_L said:


> I think you should talk to your vet. Mine had suggested waiting till she was 10 months old to have the puppy teeth removed to see if they would come out on her own, but I didn't want her to have another surgery because anesthesia can be dangerous. I also don't know the benefits of waiting till she is a year old to spay her, my vet never said anything except to wait until she was 6 months old. Maybe that is a question you can try and find on the forum or ask.
> 
> I personally believe it is best to do both surgeries at the same time, however I'm definitely not a vet and Daisy is my first Maltese. I've only owned a Newfoundland before and he was neutered at a year and a half.


Ok, thanks again for your help.. I will talk to my vet.


----------



## LilSuz

Just to add for information, I´ve had 7 toy breeds, three of them Maltese, and so far none of them has had to have teeth removed. Having plenty of toys and chews, the teeth tend to come out on their own while the pups play.


----------



## Steph_L

LilSuz said:


> Just to add for information, I´ve had 7 toy breeds, three of them Maltese, and so far none of them has had to have teeth removed. Having plenty of toys and chews, the teeth tend to come out on their own while the pups play.


That's a really good point. It definitely depends on the dog. I'm not sure if size has anything to do with it. Maybe a small mouth means there's less room for teeth to come in. Daisy is definitely on the small side for a Maltese and at almost 8 months she still had 11 in. She had lost some on her own and some of the smaller ones were loose. 

I did notice that after she had them removed she ate a lot more. I think the crowding was causing discomfort when she ate. She gets weighed today at the vets so I'll find out if she's gained weight.


----------



## Barb J

I started using Systane human eye drops on Gigi. First ingredient is boric acid and it seems to be working the best so far. I clean her eyes at least once a day and still have staining because of her bad cut at the shelter. They really cut back around her eyes and face and I think the hair growing back is irritating her eyes but it's growing and soon she will get a little tiny top knot. I can't wait.

I love the Spa Lavish but I don't like using it every day.


----------



## Maria&Perla

Barb J said:


> I started using Systane human eye drops on Gigi. First ingredient is boric acid and it seems to be working the best so far. I clean her eyes at least once a day and still have staining because of her bad cut at the shelter. They really cut back around her eyes and face and I think the hair growing back is irritating her eyes but it's growing and soon she will get a little tiny top knot. I can't wait.
> 
> I love the Spa Lavish but I don't like using it every day.


You use this liquid inside her eyes or at hair? 
you can use vaseline around her eyes until hair grow.


----------



## Casper1409

Casper currently eats blue buffalo grain free puppy. I was planning on ordering fromm gold but saw there is recalls. Should I just stick to blue buffalo?


----------



## aylintigger

This is an awesome article. Thank you so much. I am new with the maltese breed so you guys are helping a lot!


----------



## Finn

Thankie for this helpful article


----------



## Teresa3678

Thank you for sharing, that was a lot of great information. 

I am new to this forum and am loving all the terrific folks and info I'm finding


----------



## LOVE_BABY

Thanks Sylvia!! 
Great article!


----------



## Chvilla1

Thank you for the wonderful article. It makes alot of sense. I would have never figured out any of that myself and all of the scientifics behind helps me to understand the makeup of my baby boy. I am really glad for this site. Thank you everyone!!

Cheryl


----------



## PDX97229

So, can we still buy Tearlax? I do not see it anywhere.


----------



## Ragamuffin

How do I get to the article? No links worked


----------



## maddysmom

Ragamuffin said:


> How do I get to the article? No links worked


It worked for me. Try this one A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains


----------



## msaldo

Sylie said:


> Some time ago, Marisa posted this link in a thread discussing tear stains. This article is the most informative of any I have ever read on the subject. Maggie has agreed to post it as a sticky, so that it is easily available for reference and to new comers.
> 
> Thanks Marisa, thanks Maggie and special thanks to Dr. Greg Magnusson.
> 
> A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains


Thank you for "A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains"! That was great reading!


----------

